# Blue Dream Shrimplets??



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

Baby Blue dreams?


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

Too small to tell


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

The parents came to me courtesy of Ill


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

I want to say they are as thats what mine look like now too. Time will tell!


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

upon buying a magnifying glass for a closer look, i noticed they were mosquito larvae... fed them to my bettas


----------

